# anyone mountain bike?



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

I have my bike posted on Kijiji and craigslist.. I know its on teh high side, but its basically brand new. Anyone interested, let me know. its a GT Avalanche 1.0 with the large frame size in silver colour.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

hey dak.. can you give me a link? I was looking for a new bike.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-sports-bikes-GT-Avalanche-1-0-W0QQAdIdZ108883823

it is a large frame size


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee I wish i had the cash Its a great looking bike!


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

spread the word!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

We are looking for bikes lol 
but that bike in this area would get us shot !!!!
VERY nice bike!!!!


----------

